# Still having serious issues with our Pup



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

We got Nexus, our GS pup back in mid-December. It has unfortunately been a very trying number of months. Glimmers of hope quickly overshadowed by serious setbacks.

First big issue is crate training. He was doing good for a little big only having some occasional accidents. But as time is progressing it's getting worse and worse. It's typical now for him to have one to two poop accidents and one to three pee accidents in a day. It's gotten to the point that he does not even bark a lot of times when he does go pee in his crate and he ends up lying in it. And there is just no way that I can afford to take him out every 30 minutes and spend 15 minutes with him outside. We are a busy family, I work two jobs. It's just not practical.

And it's not like he does not know how to hold it in. There have been more than a few occasions where he will hold it overnight, or when we are at work. I am just not getting why he is so inconsistently bad at potty training.

Which rolls into the second issue. It's very difficult to have him spend much time outside his crate. He is constantly jumping on furniture, on people. While i correct him (we are using a pin collar for his training) he does not seem to learn from that. He is constantly eating and nipping at everything. Unless I am literally doing nothing, which means me sitting in a chair in the living room, lead on with collar, I cannot keep him calm enough to relax. It's so frustrating because I want him to spend far more time out his crate, but he acts up when he is out and there is not much I can do.

I am just so frustrated with this. As a kid growing up I had 3 GS (all 1 year old or more) so I never had to deal with the early puppy stage issues. It's is a massive challenge while also being a dad to two kids, and IT Manager, a DJ, and trying to deal with the day to days of everything.

I am up for any ideas here.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How much training and exercise is the dog getting?


----------



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

I try to spend 30-45 minute a day, usually broken up into two (early morning and night).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Call your breeder and offer to return the puppy.


----------



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

That is something I really would not want to do. Despite my frustrations I do love him.

And I would not get a refund, so we would be out thousands (he is a pure bred from the Czech working lines).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think your spending enough time exercise/training. 

I have a czech/ddr , and at that age, she'd be bouncing off the walls if I had only spent that amount of time with her daily.

It sounds like you have a busy schedule, but I think unless you start exercising more, and enroll in an obedience class , you are going to continue seeing issues.

He needs consistency, exercise, obedience training and more time spent with you doing those things. 

You said there isn't much you can do, maybe with your schedule you can't, but honestly I think if you want to be able to live with this dog, your going to have to committ yourself to devoting more time to him..Just my opinion..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Let me get this straight, you are working two jobs, waiting for the puppy to bark to take him out of his crate to potty, he is having five accidents a day in his crate, you are usuing a prong collar on a baby puppy, and you won't let him out of the crate much because he acts up jumping, nipping. 

the dog is getting two 15-22.5 minute exercise sessions per day. 

You need to call the breeder and GIVE the pup back. That's right, don't expect to get money back from her. Give the puppy back so she can work with it and find it a new home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree with Sue,,,if you love him, do right by him, and while you may not get a refund, again, do what's right for the dog and if returning him is the route to go, take it as a lesson learned. again just my opinion


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LTParis said:


> That is something I really would not want to do. Despite my frustrations I do love him.
> 
> And I would not get a refund, so we would be out thousands (he is a pure bred from the Czech working lines).


So, you wanted a police-dog? A protection-dog? A sheep-herding dog -- one that is going to be out with the sheep 14-16 hours per day, running, herding, working? 

And you have a grand 45 minutes a day for training/exercise? 

The dog should not live in crate lying in pee and pooping in there because you were not prepared for a puppy. 

I think you should give it up, or totally change your outlook. 

Your puppy is NORMAL. Puppies are not easy. They need time. Lots of time. The dog needs to be out of that crate. It needs to interact with you for hours a day. All evening long it should be out chewing on your leg, playing tug, playing with toys, chasing the ball, and curled up next to your side. 

You need to be taking this puppy out frequently. There is no other way to house train him. Leaving him in his crate is abusive. You need to find a different solution.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I'm in CT, you could always drop him off here


----------



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

selzer said:


> Let me get this straight, you are working two jobs, waiting for the puppy to bark to take him out of his crate to potty, he is having five accidents a day in his crate, you are usuing a prong collar on a baby puppy, and you won't let him out of the crate much because he acts up jumping, nipping.
> 
> the dog is getting two 15-22.5 minute exercise sessions per day.
> 
> You need to call the breeder and GIVE the pup back. That's right, don't expect to get money back from her. Give the puppy back so she can work with it and find it a new home.


No I take him out on a regular schedule (2a, 6a, 8a, 11p, 3p, 5p, 6p, 8p, 10p), he has just gotten off his schedule where he would relieve himself when we go out. Then sometimes even just minutes after he'll go. I try to spend the extra time with him at 6am after his feeding and at 5pm when I get home.

Sorry I am not some rich person who does not have to work, or that I just don't work at all so I can spend every waking moment with the dog. I do the best I can with what I have. I don't have thousands of dollars to spend on new furniture after he is already destroyed my two couches in the course of 2 days. 

I try to not keep him in the crate. He eats at electrical wires. He jumps on my 7 and almost 6 year old. He is more hyper than most GSP I have come across.

And the prong collar is a training collar that my breeder (and dozens of other breeders I have talk with GSP) and it's used during my training with him. He has his regular collar otherwise.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LTParis said:


> No I take him out on a regular schedule (2a, 6a, 8a, 11p, 3p, 5p, 6p, 8p, 10p), he has just gotten off his schedule where he would relieve himself when we go out. Then sometimes even just minutes after he'll go. I try to spend the extra time with him at 6am after his feeding and at 5pm when I get home.
> 
> Sorry I am not some rich person who does not have to work, or that I just don't work at all so I can spend every waking moment with the dog. I do the best I can with what I have.
> 
> And the prong collar is a training collar that my breeder (and dozens of other breeders I have talk with GSP) and it's used during my training with him. He has his regular collar otherwise.


Do you have bedding in his crate?

How old is the puppy?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the thing is he is what ? almost 5 months old? he should be housetrained, the obedience stuff, well that can be still 'puppy stuff'.

You should NOT have to be taking him out to potty all those times, BUT, I think you have to 'up' the exercise and training. 

Despite the schedule you have, if you want to make it work with this dog, you need to make a BIG change, because what your doing isn't working as you admit.

My males were soooo easy to house train, and never have I had a puppy have accidents after even a 4mth of age, and that's me giving it extra time..


----------



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

Originally we kept bedding in his crate but he destroyed that. I now keep a bed outside for when I try to spend some time with him. Most of the time he just tries to bite it or hump it.

He is almost 6 months now.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

This doesn't sound like the type of home this type of dog should be in  I know it's hard, and I know you feel like a failure, but it doesn't sound like you can give this dog what he needs. These dogs need a lot of work, and a lot of time. Some families just don't have the right lifestyle or schedule for it. 

I would cut your losses and do right by the dog- return him to the breeder while he is still young enough to be easily rehomed. Keeping up with this is going to make both you and the dog miserable. The only other option is a major overhaul on how you approach everything with the dog. 

DDR dogs are a force to be reckoned with. They're not an adventure to be taken lightly- most non-working homes who have them still actively train in some sort of sport, etc. That's the level of commitment this dog is going to take. You deserve to be happy just as much as the dog, so find a dog that suits your lifestyle, rather than stressing about changing your lifestyle to fit the dog.

I'm curious- what drew you to this breeder? These lines? This dog? Did you have goals you wanted to reach with training, some sort of activity?


----------



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

Well this is why I posted here. What am I supposed to do? What is an adequate amount of time? How can I keep him around the house without him joyfully attacking my kids, or eating a power cord, or something. I honestly only have so much time in my day, trying to raise kids, trying to do my regular job (which is time consuming) and my side job (which takes a bit of time).


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

LTParis said:


> Well this is why I posted here. What am I supposed to do? What is an adequate amount of time? How can I keep him around the house without him joyfully attacking my kids, or eating a power cord, or something. I honestly only have so much time in my day, trying to raise kids, trying to do my regular job (which is time consuming) and my side job (which takes a bit of time).


That's why we are saying that it might not be the right fit for either of you. I'm talking, hours a day. Yeah, I work and have other responsibilities, but pretty much all of my spare time is with my dogs. Typically, my dogs get worked in the morning. Then they're crated while I'm working. Then after work and chores, we play, walk, hike, etc for a couple of hours, and throw in some training. Weekends, there's a few hours a day devoted to training. These types of dogs, they're a lifestyle.

I would start with upping the exercise and taking an obedience class. Start from scratch with potty training. The dog isn't getting enough stimulation, so he acts up, he's crated, and gets less stimulation, etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you do have any bedding in his crate, get it out of there. 

Are you shutting the water off at night, and do you put his food down for 10 minutes and then pick it up? 

Usually, if you put the food down for 10 to 15 minutes and then remove the bowl, the dog will be on a better schedule. It is better for knowing whether or not he is ill. He will eat everything when you put it down and if he turns away from it, you will know immediately that something is wrong. If you shut water off at 7PM and take him out one last time at 11PM, he should make it to 6AM. 

You cannot crate the dog all night and all day and all evening. 

You need to go back to house-training 101 and start on the weekend, and tether the dog to you, and take him out. And then give him treats and praise when he potties outside, happy potty voice. 

Keep him right next to you all day long all weekend long. 

The thing is, you have abused the crate already, and I don't like the idea of putting the dog in it for even two 4 hour sessions while you are at work. I would suggest a kennel to put up in the garage or basement, but that won't help you house train the puppy. 

If you had bedding in the crate, removing it, and cleaning the crate with an enzyme based cleaner may help. Do not replace any bedding at this point. 

Crating will keep the pup safe while you cannot pay attention to him, but it cannot be used for 20 hours a day. If you cannot find a way to get your daytime crate time down to a total of 8 or 9 hours, and the night time crate time 6-7 hours -- while you sleep, then you need to send the dog to Diane or back to the breeder. It is simply too much time in the crate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What was your reason for getting a puppy? Did your schedule suddenly change where there would be no time for working with him? If you can, track him(use his meals for this) it helps work the brain.
If you can't find the time to give him quality stimulation, he's better off being rehomed. Call your breeder.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Would the breeder be willing to maybe give you another young dog/young adult if you returned this one? 

I agree with LoveEcho, that it sounds like he may be much more than you can handle and not a good fit for your lifestyle..

I have the luxury of being able to spend ALOT of time with my dogs, I've only really had DDR/czech lines, and because of that luxury, I've had/have some really wonderful dogs in my life, however, I DID have/and still do, devote alot of time to them..

I know most don't have the luxury I have, and that's why I think it's so important when one gets a puppy, that they have their eyes wide open when it comes to the time and committment it takes to raise one..Getting one that fits into a person's 'wants and don't wants' is key to making it successful


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and I should have added, if the breeder would be willing to swap out, make sure it's one that will fit into your schedule/home environment..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, it's six months old. Prong collar while training should be ok. But not for house-training. 

Maybe the best thing, besides returning the puppy, would be to put a kennel up in the basement or garage. Get up and spend an hour with him in the morning before work. And I mean out walking him, working him, training him. 

Then kennel him. plan on cleaning the kennel daily. It would be better to get him house trained first. and then let him out midday, and then as soon as you get home, that dog is tethered to you for the rest of the night, and you spend at least 2 hours doing something active with the dog, hiking one night, dog classes one night, playing tug/fetch one night, walking the bike path one night. 

The rest of your evening really has to include the dog, and you will have to keep him close so you can rush him outside, and praise the pottying when he is outside. 

It really does sound like the wrong type of dog for your situation, or at least, maybe the wrong age. If you got a dog that was alredy 3 or 4 years old, you could pend 45 minutes in the morning, and some time in the evening, and then let the dog roam around the house, and train on the week ends. But puppies need much more hands on, attention, play, training, etc.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> and I should have added, if the breeder would be willing to swap out, make sure it's one that will fit into your schedule/home environment..


I'm curious why the breeder would place this puppy in this home to begin with? OP, best thing is to be honest with yourself about what you're game for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well Masi is 5, almost 6, and her batteries are still fully charged, tho she finally has an "off" switch, but I don't think I really saw it until she hit almost two,,If I don't 'do' something daily with her, she can be a bear to live with, 

I guess that may not be comforting to the OP tho..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well LoveEcho, we know there are breeders and then there are breeders. I don't know who the breeder of this dog is, but could be any reason I suppose.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OP, do you have a pedigree on this dog you could post? Might give some insite for the pedigree guru's here..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd like to know too, and did your wife get him from a breeder or a broker? He was imported or born in the US? I looked back at your posting history


----------



## Botox (Feb 7, 2014)

The only thing that I can tell you that worked for me with bedding issues and being hyper is if I caught her starting to chew her bedding I would simply take it out for about 2 min, and then put it back in. (People might see this as mean, but it worked for me.) As far as the hyper issues, plain and simple needs more excercise. I learned very quickly that with a puppy like a GSD while unfortunate, YOUR life does revolve around he/she until they mature a bit. I came to that realization quite fast. Though I wouldn't trade it even though it can be trying at times. If you keep at it, and stay positive/patient once they start realizing what is acceptable behavior it's awesome.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

We had to seriously re evaluate our priorities when we brought home this kind of dog. The three mile hikes, the marathon training sessions, the naughtiness! I had to give up on having much of a social life and side gigs had to go. But in return, I spent most of my time in nature working with a dog I fiercely loved more than any other canine. If you aren't ready to swim in the deep end of the ocean, you can drown with this kind of dog. I work with teenage breeder returns at my house, resocializing two whose first owners couldn't stay on top of their needs. Only you know if you can do this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have an almost 8 year old belgian malinois. I work 60 to 80 hours a week. I exercise him at least 1.5 hours a day. Today we were out in the blizzard in single digits for over 2 hours snowshoeing and playing in the snow so today he is tired. Usually, 1.5 hours isn't enough for him, even at his age. 2-3 hours of intense mental and physical activity is what he really needs. When he was younger it was more. 

I suspect the peeing and pooping may be a medical problem (like a UTI) but regardless you are going to need to start completely over with crate training since he thinks it's ok to lie in his pee/poop. First rule out a medical problem and then start a new housebreaking regime. 

I adopted a super high energy gsd mix at 7 months old. He also thought it was ok to pee inside at any time and to lie in his pee. I had to start from square one as if he were a baby puppy and he spent most of his time when I was home tethered to me. We did tons of physical and mental exercise (like 2 to 3 hours a day) and all time spent with him was an opportunity for training. We also did classes. It took a lot of work just to housebreak him (he was still having the occasional accident at age 1) and he was always a work in progress. 

I would either consider returning him to the breeder or rethink your commitment and figure out how you can provide the training and stimulation that he needs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What I would do if I were you is read up on threads about what a GSD puppy truly needs, and ask yourself if you are able to provide that. 

We understand that you have to work and you have kids to raise. Perhaps you did not know how much time and effort it takes to turn a crazy fuzzygator into a good dog. It takes about two years of daily commitment, constant training, and working with the dog, and even when he matures, you still need to continue this. 

How is the current situation working for you? 
Only you can answer this. 
What I can tell you is, with what he is getting right now as far as exercise and training, this will get worse, not better. After 6 months, they get more powerful and even more intelligent. 
If given nothing to do, they will find things to do, and you won't like what they find. Leaving him to his own devices can get you into an ER situation that would cost thousands, not to mention the heartache. 

You need to be honest with yourself about the dog's needs and yours. 
Hopefully, you can come up with a plan where everyone benefits, whatever that plan may be.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a puppy that I got a few days before Christmas. I'll just explain our daily routine for comparison. I get up around 7am. Absolute first thing I do is feed the puppy about half a meal (my adult dogs get a handful of kibble) and put everyone outside. They are typically out 10-15 minutes, give everyone a chance to potty and run a few laps. Then they come in. While I get ready for work, I shut the doors to several rooms where the puppy has a habit of grabbing or chewing things not for him. The main areas of the basement and the main level of the house are "puppy proofed". I know he spends most of his morning time in the living room, so before I get int he shower I go into the basement and grab a handful of toys and throw them on the floor in the living room. Before he was trusted in the living room, I actually shut him in the bathroom with me with chew toys (mind you the bathroom trash has been sitting up on the toilet tank since he came home and there has not been toilet paper on the holder, it's sitting up high). Before I leave for work right before 8am, I let him outside again and typically go out with him to make sure he pees. Then he goes in a crate with towels and a chew toy. His crate is plenty large for a dog his size. I work 8am-5pm. He's never had a poop accident in the crate but he still pees, just can't hold it that long. He pees on the towel and then pushes it in a corner, so when I get home, he's not sitting in pee. I pull the towel out and do frequent loads of laundry. Again he goes directly outside and I bring all the dogs their large meal outside. Then they play outside. If the weather is OK often I go out for 1-1.5 hours and shovel, scoop up poop, etc. Now he is not crated any more, he is only crated while I am at work during the day, so he has until bed time to be free. Usually if I'm on the computer or watching TV in the basement, I setup a babygate so he has to stay downstairs with me, but all of the chew toys and dog toys are downstairs anyway. Usually he spends the evening wrestling and chasing my other dogs, chewing chew toys, and then we typically do some training/exercise like flyball training and then obedience. Up until about 2 weeks ago, he still needed to go out to be every 30-45 minutes. Then he reached about 4.5 months of age and suddenly could "hold it" more like 1-2.5 hours. So now I'm only letting him out 3-4 times between 5PM and 11/midnight. He also gets a few more handfuls of food, often used during training or in a Buster Cube toy. He generally falls asleep on his own on a chair around 10PM. I got to bed more like 11PM. Lately he has finally started sleeping through the night but still occasionally can't quite make it and I have to get up around 5AM. As soon as he is reliably sleeping through the night he will not be crated at night. He goes to bed with me while I read and then I transfer him to his crate later on. He's very good in the crate at night, doesn't fuss and if he does have to go out during the night, he goes back into the crate on his own. We also do things like going to work to visit, going to the petstore for training and socialization, flyball training with our team, and going to flyball tournaments. I often bring him to my parents house if I'm going there for longer than 3 hours.

So far he's been the hardest/longest to house break but is still only 5 months old and like I said, no poop accidents ever. I just work with the dog I have, and not the one people say I should have. I've only had one puppy that was basically housebroken in only a few weeks.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Please return the dog. 

I don't want to come on here later and find that he bit someone or that you gave him to the shelter where he was euthanized or something terrible. 

At the rate you're going, that's how he'll end up.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I think what makes me sad reading posts like this is how many people would give up their eye teeth just to get a dog like this. My dog is a handful, a major handful, but she gets everything I can give here about 12 - 15 hours a day. From about 5:00 AM when she needs to go out, my wife and daughter take over for me at about 7:00 PM.. She will sleep in the crate after a 15 min. walk, she's learning everyday to be more social. I hate to say it but a Lab. is better suited for your household. Their easy going and they don't bite or tear up the house as much and their good dog's.

I am not going to make anymore suggestions, I just heard Chumlee, from Las Vegas Gold and Silver Pawn died, very sad, two in a row...

Quote Konotashi, Chumlee didn't really die. It was another hoax. Yeah, the wife again, stupid Facebook... OOPS !


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

sehrgutcsg said:


> I think what makes me sad reading posts like this is how many people would give up their eye teeth just to get a dog like this. My dog is a handful, a major handful, but she gets everything I can give here about 12 - 15 hours a day. From about 5:00 AM when she needs to go out, my wife and daughter take over for me at about 7:00 PM.. She will sleep in the crate after a 15 min. walk, she's learning everyday to be more social. I hate to say it but a Lab. is better suited for your household. Their easy going and they don't bite or tear up the house as much and their good dog's.
> 
> I am not going to make anymore suggestions, I just heard Chumlee, from Las Vegas Gold and Silver Pawn died, very sad, two in a row...


Chumlee didn't really die. It was another hoax. 

And I'll say - ANY puppy will be too much for this family. I think with their schedule, this household needs a senior that doesn't need a lot of exercise and requires minimal training.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The pup is jumping on the kids trying to get them to play. Channel that. 6 and 7 year old children can throw balls. My twins were playing boodah tug with Otto when they were 4. My daughter at 8 1/2 was in the ring training Venus, who is not a DDR like Otto is but she wanted to work with the puppy.

If the kids aren't interested and it's becoming stressful because you're the only one investing a little bit of time a day in the pup, I tend to agree that keeping the pup in your house is NOT in the pup's best interest.

If you can get the rest of the family on board with playing/working with the pup but find with schedules and daycare and cooking a meal, you've still only got less than an hour a day for him, look at doggie daycare. Even if only a couple days a week then on weekends spend more time with the family going on outings. You might have to give up the night job though...


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I think you'll find a lot of people who work full time on this forum, me included. The dog has no training, and no outlet for his energy, so this behavior is a completely natural result. More exercise and training are the solution, if you can't provide this, the puppy may not be a good fit for someone with such a busy schedule. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepgirl32 (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that what you are going through is hard....hang in there, these dogs are very smart and he will get it, eventually. I have a 9 week old girl. I just got her last week and she is a ball of fire. 
I am a stay home mom and even taking her out once every hour, she still has accidents in her crate. I find that she gets these insane bursts of energy. I play catch with her in the house and work on some verbal commands and within 1/2 hr, she's tired. Maybe try some "thinking" toys, like a kong, that keeps her occupied and she doesn't get into trouble. Though it's costly, I have read that some people try daycare. I'm no expert but since I am new to the breed, I have done a lot of reading and spoke to our vet and the worst thing you can do developmentally for them is loose your patience and yell, or show frustration. Take a few deep breaths and focus on the outcome of what you want. I wish you the best of luck and hope you can work it out, but I do agree that if you feel you can't, returning the pup to the breeder would be best. You don't want an out of control grown German Shepherd.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

shepgirl32 said:


> I have a 9 week old girl. I just got her last week and she is a ball of fire.
> I am a stay home mom an*d even taking her out once every hour, she still has accidents in her crate. *
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is not normal. Have you had her checked by the vet for a possible UTI?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chumlee is tweeting. He is not dead.

https://twitter.com/chumlee_/statuses/443824806308229120


----------



## shepgirl32 (Mar 8, 2014)

She seems to do it more when she is in her crate and I walk by her. She gets really happy to see me. My husband just got home and told me that he spoke to the vet and he said that it could be "excitement" some dogs pee when they get over excited. Sorry, I thought she was having accidents. The vet said not to talk to her when she is in there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

shepgirl32 said:


> She seems to do it more when she is in her crate and I walk by her. She gets really happy to see me. My husband just got home and told me that he spoke to the vet and he said that it could be "excitement" some dogs pee when they get over excited. Sorry, I thought she was having accidents. The vet said not to talk to her when she is in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I see. 
It is called submissive urination. A search here will give you lots of info on it.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry, I read some then skipped ahead. How about looking for a 'dog share partner'? That could be a retired relative who is a 'dog person'. I've seen it before.


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

After reading all the comments here and seeing a few people who have GSD (pups) that are around the same age as my girl who is 5 months & seeing that they are still having accidents in their crates...I would just like to let you know what we were told by our breeder and has worked out tremendously for us. She (the breeder) told us when we took her home & worked on potty training whenever we had to put her in the crate NOT TO PUT ANY TYPE OF BEDDING in the crate. Also, only give the puppy enough room to stand up & turn around. If they have more room than that they will pee/poop in one area in the crate & then lay down on the other side. Or if they have bedding or anything in the crate it will mostly absorb the accident & it won't bother them as much. I can HONESTLY say she has NEVER had a poop accident in her crate. She has had maybe 3-4 potty accidents. She has not had An accident since end of December. 
So on the topic of the thread... I have to agree with almost every person who replied. Either exercise & play with the pup more & keep it out of the crate or find it a new home. Or it will only go down hill from here if he doesn't get more exercise & time out of the crate.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

Well it seems the OP is frustrated and finding that most people feel the best solution is to send the pup back, doesn't want to come back to the forum.
A few people have asked WHY would you get a Czech line dog if you can't take care of it? I would like to share my experience....... I imported a Czech shepherd. I knew I wanted a shepherd and I wanted the BEST you could get! Protective, loyal, brilliant, all that goes with the BEST! I found that the Czech lines were the very best. So I got one. He was incredible in every way. I don't remember much about him as a puppy except that he never turned off! I had no idea they made dogs like that! It was beyond my abilities and knowledge of dogs. I eventually trained him in schutzhund and he was the BEST! He was the envy of everyone who watched him work! He was protective, brilliant, georgeous, everything I wanted. When my life changed and we moved to a place I could no longer do everything I used to, no training, no clubs to play with, I had to work and couldn't be with him all the time, he went completely insane! He NEEDED to do stuff, he needed to play, work, be around his people constantly. I had to make the hard decision to sell him. I did to a police department and he became the pride and joy of their department. He was happy and got to do what he was bred to do. 
Now I rescued this little puppy that I have now and he is SOOOOOO different. He is a BYB puppy and he is chill! He is still a very good looking shepherd and very smart, not so full of crazy drive. He is content to play when I want and sleep in his crate and just chill. He does have his crazy moments but that is to be expected from any puppy. He still gets the compliments when we go out, people don't know he is not the purest bred highest quality shepherd!
So my advice if the OP reads this is to get a different dog. I know you will loose your money if you give him back, but maybe if you explain the situation to the breeder or even a trainer in your area, they can help you find a buyer for this dog, other people look to buy these dogs all the time. If he was not imported and the breeder is a reputable one they will have contacts with people willing to purchase these types of dogs. 
After that check around for a little older puppy on craigslist or something that someone needs to rehome and go for that. I am a little sad not to have the biggest badest most expensivest dog like I used to HOWEVER my sanity and the happiness of the dog are most important now and I got this pup from a bad situation and now he lives like the king he is named after so all is well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a dog that fits into my lifestyle and my 'wants' may certainly not be a dog that fits into another persons lifestyle and wants.

I think to many people get caught up in the "I WANT A SABLE, I WANT A DDR, I WANT A CZECH",,ego maybe ? I don't know, the "flavor of the month" I don't know.

I do know to many people get puppies that grow into unmanageable, over the top, unexpected behaviors, that should NOT be in that particular home.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My 11mo would be a basket case in the OPs situation and he is not Czech or any high drive intense dog. I chose him as my first GSD precisely for that reason. I hope my next one will be, if I continue to survive. 

Some days I was just SO exhausted but I knew if I crated him more because he was being a pain, it would only get worse. So I gritted my teeth and kept moving forward. Everything I do is planned with him in mind. In another year, I may start to have a life again. But I enjoy him so much that maybe it won't matter.

And my guy never peed in his crate. Not once. A total of 2 accidents in the house and nothing after 3 months. I am not wealthy and also work full time. From 4mo to 9 mo of age he was raised in an apartment. So while not ideal, I made arrangements to take him to work some days, and used lunch hours to play. If I couldn't have worked that out, I wouldn't have gotten him. Period.

OP. I know you've gotten some tough advice, but this will only get worse. If you cut your losses now, you'll better know what you can handle for your next dog. It doesn't sound like a puppy is a good plan for your family at this point at all.

I know I couldn't have done a GSD pup with young children. My youngest daughter is 16 and I'm so glad I waited.

While I know you're attached, just imagine trying to rehome an adult dog with these issues and facing the possibility of euthansia if it goes horribly wrong.

I'm sorry you're facing this. Good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

OP - I feel for both you and the puppy. I didn't really want a puppy when I got mine. I greatly preferred an older dog but my vet felt the dog I already had would adjust better to a puppy. After I had my puppy for 8 mths or so my older dog died. I realized that I really wasn't do as good of a job taking care of the puppy as he needed, and I definitely wasn't spending enough time or energy on him. My older dog had really helped watch him and keep him busy, and now I was on my own. He also destroyed some furniture when I wasn't watching him enough. 

Like you, I did feel somewhat attached to him and really didn't want to rehome. It is by far one of the most difficult things I have ever done, but I made the decision to keep him, and to provide him with the home he needs. The hardest part for me was having to watch him constantly to train him to be in the house. I put him back on a line in the house, and made him stay with me at all times. I was pretty miserable because I really don't enjoy the puppy stage the way many people do. I put him in multiple training classes because that helped force me to train him. I also set him up to work with one-on-one trainers. 

Now he is almost 2, and we have a good relationship. I do enjoy him now, and it was worth the effort. I think you probably are going to be at the same point I was at having to decide was I going to keep him and give him what he needs, or rehome him so he has a good life. I had researched a ton before getting him, but I still felt pretty overwhelmed with reality once I had him. I think the key for me was being honest with myself that things were not working out at all for him or me, and making a firm decision to change.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

SARpup said:


> Well it seems the OP is frustrated and finding that most people feel the best solution is to send the pup back, doesn't want to come back to the forum.


Or, it could be the OP is out working, either at their # 1 job or #2 job. Or taking care of their children. Or out walking the pup.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Goodness reading this thread makes me feel so sad. My puppy was potty trained in a week, he had one accident in his crate the first night he was home and he is a wonderful little booger even though he is a ton of work. Why? Because I can devote a big chunk of time to training him to go potty where I want him and exercising him a lot to wear him out. I just have a low drive rescue. I have had working line dogs before they are even double the exercise and training time. You have to keep their little minds busy or they go nuts. I don't know how you handle the kids and 3 jobs or why you would want to add a dog into that mess?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

*No offense...*

This puppy deserves way better... Why did you get a puppy if you no time to train?? I would return the puppy. 



LTParis said:


> We got Nexus, our GS pup back in mid-December. It has unfortunately been a very trying number of months. Glimmers of hope quickly overshadowed by serious setbacks.
> 
> First big issue is crate training. He was doing good for a little big only having some occasional accidents. But as time is progressing it's getting worse and worse. It's typical now for him to have one to two poop accidents and one to three pee accidents in a day. It's gotten to the point that he does not even bark a lot of times when he does go pee in his crate and he ends up lying in it. And there is just no way that I can afford to take him out every 30 minutes and spend 15 minutes with him outside. We are a busy family, I work two jobs. It's just not practical.
> 
> ...


----------



## shepgirl32 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> It is called submissive urination. A search here will give you lots of info on it.



Just had time to reply. I took some advice from the responses and took the blanket out of her crate, then made the crate the appropriate size, and stopped talking to her in a high pitched voice while she is in there. It seems to be working. 
Thank you all for the good advice! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

shepgirl32 said:


> Just had time to reply. I took some advice from the responses and took the blanket out of her crate, then made the crate the appropriate size, and stopped talking to her in a high pitched voice while she is in there. It seems to be working.
> Thank you all for the good advice!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's good. I never was a fan of using a high-pitched voice with dogs, because it excites them. People talk to dogs in high-pitched voices, then they wonder why the dogs jump on them.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Honestly, it didn't sound like you did your homework when getting the puppy. Reading your previous posts I see the puppy was a surprise for your birthday (I would have guess Christmas). 

While you are working two jobs is your wife at home with the kids and puppy? Is she able to exercise it more? 

It seems like the biggest problem is just that it's bored. My WGSL puppy would go crazy with only two 15-20 minute exercise/training sessions a day. I couldn't imagine a DDR.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

sourdough44 said:


> Sorry, I read some then skipped ahead. How about looking for a 'dog share partner'? That could be a retired relative who is a 'dog person'. I've seen it before.


Not really seeing how some who can't handle one dog would be better off with two?? Not a big fan of "dumb luck" in dog training myself.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

belladonnalily said:


> My 11mo would be a basket case in the OPs situation and he is not Czech or any high drive intense dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ozzy, which is a Pom, would be a nutcase in this situation! 
And I don't think a puppy should still be having accidents at 5 months old. Ozzy never had an accident after 10 weeks. 

Is ShepGirl another account of the OP's or are her posts just kinda floating around in this thread?


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I don't talk to my pup while in his crate, high-pitched or not. His crate time is quiet time. I also don't let him out or acknowledge him at all the first few minutes I get home. He doesn't ever throw a fit or get crazy when I walk in a room because he isn't expecting an automatic out.

I wouldnt use a high-pitched voice (or baby talk-drives me crazy to hear people talking to any dog that way) with the pup at all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> That's good. I never was a fan of using a high-pitched voice with dogs, because it excites them. People talk to dogs in high-pitched voices, then they wonder why the dogs jump on them.


My 92yo grandmother loves my pup, but she does this. At her age, there's no point in correcting her, but it makes me nervous and I always keep both eyes on him around (not that I wouldn't otherwise, but you get the point), as you can see him getting interested, not in a good way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Not really seeing how some who can't handle one dog would be better off with two?? Not a big fan of "dumb luck" in dog training myself.


I think they meant finding someone else to share time with their pup. Two humans-one dog. Not to get another dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dince the OP doesnt want to get rid of the dog but has no time. It makes sense to hire a dog trainer to do the training and a dog walker for exercise.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

The OP hasnt worked with a trainer at ALL? First mistake right there.

Growing up with GSDs=0 experience, IMHO. I grew up with them too. Getting one as an adult was a whole new ballgame. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

K "And I don't think a puppy should still be having accidents at 5 months old. Ozzy never had an accident after 10 weeks" 

Oh yeah! I presently have the most challenging pup to house train yet. I thought we had it down but then I discovered what she had been hiding........ She's 6 mos old. I, too, had lucked out with previous dogs. This one's different.

To the OP - glad you are getting some relief on the crate issue. I'll add that I put a name on the urination behavior and am sure that she does it outside before I bring her in. (Still have an issue. See first paragraph).

Puppies can be crazy - full of energy, need lots of direction, love to jump on anyone and everyone. They chase and nip fast moving small humans. They nip bigger humans. 

If you can squeeze in some reading, my favorite book is Sheila Booth's _Pure Positive Training: Companion to Competition. _

I hope this pup works out for you and your family.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

remember you get out of it what you put in to it.
puppies NEED lots of time,effort and training. there is no other way.
and if you wait too much longer, it will be that much harder to correct.
make time or nothing will change. best of luck to you,i hope it works out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I really agree with the others. I know you have not posted again but hope you are still reading.

Think of the dog and either make the time to spend with him or rehome him now. The money spent on the dog is a drop in the bucket compared to maintaining him and compared (as you know) to future damage he may do. 

You have a dog bred for work. They need a LOT of time and attention if you want to raise it into a safe family member. Even then it needs a serious outlet for its drive and energy.

If you love him enough, then you will let him go before he reaches a point where he has hurt someone. There is a LOT more to come. My current dog sounds a lot like yours except for the housebreaking (no problems there and not sure what is going on). He needs a lot of training and will need a lot more..until the past 6 months (he is 2.5) virtually all of his in house time was on lead and I don't have small kids to worry about. 

I have managed to substitute a Kurunda Bed (indestructable) and the place command for the crate and now he has to spend a lot of his time when I am working in a down stay next to me. That took a lot of work but I telecommute. But I bought my dog with the intention of work. No way would go through this for a family pet unless I was doing something intentional with the dog, and I have had GSDs raised from puppyhood for almost 30 years. The way things are going now, your dog is probably going to spend a lonely frustrated life in a dog pen or a crate and that is not fair. 

A working line Czech puppy? You may actually be able to donate him to a police department or search and rescue team (or talk with the breeder).


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Suprised by this thread...*

I was surprised by the OPs misunderstanding of the need for exercise and a "job" for working dogs of any breed.

It takes 10 minutes of research of these sorts of breeds to learn that they're active as all get out and require a LOT of involvement by the owner. That poor dog is an inmate not a pet.

Give the dog up. Don't buy or rescue another working dog of any kind ever again until you have the time and energy to devote to the dog's EASILY-LEARNED needs.

LF


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm really sorry, but it sounds like this dog is NOT the right fit for you now, and the dog is not getting enough personal time to develop into a happy GSD- IMHO, Bob


----------



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

SARpup said:


> Well it seems the OP is frustrated and finding that most people feel the best solution is to send the pup back, doesn't want to come back to the forum.


Sorry I do not have the time to peruse this forum on a regular basis. I've had a tremendously busy week trying to incorporate more time with him. But come up with your own assumptions.



Lilie said:


> Or, it could be the OP is out working, either at their # 1 job or #2 job. Or taking care of their children. Or out walking the pup.


This, thank you.



SARpup said:


> A few people have asked WHY would you get a Czech line dog if you can't take care of it? I would like to share my experience....... I imported a Czech shepherd. I knew I wanted a shepherd and I wanted the BEST you could get! Protective, loyal, brilliant, all that goes with the BEST! I found that the Czech lines were the very best. So I got one. He was incredible in every way. I don't remember much about him as a puppy except that he never turned off! I had no idea they made dogs like that! It was beyond my abilities and knowledge of dogs. I eventually trained him in schutzhund and he was the BEST! He was the envy of everyone who watched him work! He was protective, brilliant, georgeous, everything I wanted.


All my life I grew up with GSDs. It was always my intention when I had a house and a yard for it to play in, I would get a GSD. However I wasn't quite ready for the surprise of getting him the end of last year.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LT I'm glad you've reposted, please keep us updated on how things progress.

If you can, I'd like to see a pedigree of the dog, maybe some could give you insite thru it


----------



## LTParis (Dec 31, 2013)

I would but I honestly don't want to involve the breeder into the discussion. Seems I am the ire of most people on this thread. The pedigree of the dog is directly attributable to him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no problem, I understand..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you probably have a very nice puppy. And I am sure you know this and love him.....but I tend to agree with most of the other posters....the puppy is not a good fit with your family.

Many many foreign breeders tend to treat their litters as a business...you have the money, you get a puppy. It is then your problem, and they will not and cannot offer a tremendous amount of support. If your wife had called me, or any number of other US breeders, we would have cautioned her that the situation you are in is not a suitable one for a working line, high drive puppy and I, for one, would not have agreed to sell you a puppy at this time. Your work and family commitments are too extensive to give the puppy the attention he needs to grow up sane and well adjusted. Puppies are like babies, they are nearly a full time commitment, it is not fair to try to fit the pups needs into 2 or 3 or 4 short time scheduled slots and then put it away until it's next scheduled play time. I find this very very sad, and totally understand why this pup is behaving as you describe. This is really not much different than tieing him up to a box and looking in on him a couple times a day.

As others have said, he is young enough that re-homing him now will be much easier on him than later. He can be donated or sold as a possible K9 prospect (donations often will give you a nice tax credit if done properly). Or sold as a sport prospect depending on his pedigree and behavior....

As you really do not have the time to commit to the puppy, I hope you consider his needs and future and do what is best not only for him, but really, for yourself as rehoming him will ease your stress as well.

Lee


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

LT Paris, hang in there! I can't even imagine raising children and the sort of GSD we both have . I am impressed by your daring. As someone whose judgement has been questioned on this forum, I'm not going into why, I can say that it can be upsetting to be judged over the Internet, but there are also people here who would support you in finding out more about your dog. Maybe the breeder could give you a pedigree analysis.. It sounds like you are stepping up and that's great.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think you have our *ire*, at least I hope not! You do have our concerns. I am glad you returned. Honestly, he sounds like a nice puppy. Just not the "right" puppy for you.

I think some of us know this is the tip of the iceberg and a GSD is not emotionally mature until between 2 and 4 years and there really is "more to come". I believe the Czech lines tend to mature more slowly mentally than the others. 

If you keep him, I really think now is the time to find a trainer experienced with the working dogs who will work with you. Maybe you can find a good trainer through references from a schutzhund club even though it sounds like you don't have time for a dogsport. 

Another option, if you can afford would be to hire a reputable trainer for offsite training to train the dog, then have them train you to maintain his training. All adults in the house should participate. In any regards you MUST make the time for adequate exercise and mental stimulation. 

The only problem with finding a trainer (other than cost) to take the dog and work with him is finding someone reputable. A lot of folks do heavy handed work to quickly get what they want. So you need a lot of good references and a chance to see their methods. 

Is it money? Yes. But sofas are expensive as are trips to the doctor for bites, vet trips for blockages, etc.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the same type of GSD. He is high energy. Even now at 2 years old, he requires plenty of play time and at least 2 walks a day. When he was a puppy, I needed to act as if he was a new born baby. He was potty trained within one month, at 3 months old (I got him when he was 2months). By the time he was 4 months he was let out of the crate at night to sleep loose in our room only. During the day he went to my retired dad's house while we worked. He got walks and feeding during that time. In the evening he was loose in the house under our supervision. He also got exercise and training. It wasn't until he was 8 months old that I left him alone in the house (loose) while we worked. He is still very much a "puppy" and sometimes misbehaves. I've learned that these dogs are amazing, but are not for the average family. They need to be part of the family (not just a pet). That's the amount of attention they require. Your pup is super young and energetic still. That's why he misbehaves. When Rocco starts to misbehave, I know he's lacking exercise. I immediately take him out for play and when we are done, he's an angel again. Someone on here once said: "a tired puppy is a good puppy". Very true. Tug a war will tire him out a lot plus a 20-30 minute walk twice a day should help a lot if you are pressed for time. But keeping him in a crate for so many hours is not right. It makes me feel sad for him. He needs interaction, exercise and training. You have two young energetic kids. Try locking them in a crate for 18 hours for just one day, and see if they're not going bonkers and misbehaving when you finally let them out. Just a thought...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

LTParis, Don't feel bad. I've gotten great advice here, but some of it was hard to take. I try to process all of it, even when its hard to hear.

GSDs are great dogs, but they are extremely labor-intensive puppies. I think everyone just wants you to understand that. I was as prepared for mine as I could be and I was STILL overwhelmed some of the time. I had a trainer before I even brought my pup home.

A good Schutzhund trainer is a great resource. I've found that as much time (that I wouldn't have thought I had before I got him) as my pup takes, I really enjoy it. A walk in the woods with him makes my whole day better. With my trainers direction, learning the RIGHT way to raise him has made it much more enjoyable. I can't imagine having "winged" it with only my childhood experience as a guide. 

Get a trainer and enjoy him. Or rehome and don't feel bad about the decision. Those are the only options, IMHO.

Good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

glowingtoadfly said:


> LT Paris, hang in there! I can't even imagine raising children and the sort of GSD we both have . I am impressed by your daring. As someone whose judgement has been questioned on this forum, I'm not going into why, I can say that it can be upsetting to be judged over the Internet, but there are also people here who would support you in finding out more about your dog. Maybe the breeder could give you a pedigree analysis.. It sounds like you are stepping up and that's great.


 
sounds like the OP is hanging by his/her fingertips .
I have no idea what a pedigree analysis from the breeder or anyone else would benefit. 
They have the dog . They , like you, have to deal with the dog that they have , the situation, the compatibility of the match (or not) , time available . Perhaps the OP is not in a position to commit to any pup or dog at this moment and would be better positioned to take one on in a few years .
Obviously they are trying , getting up with that frequency and loosing precious sleep. That has got to take its toll on other daily demands, family, work, dwindling social life.

I would contact the breeder and communicate your situation. Have them find a more suitable home. 

This does not make you a failure.

This does move this situation into a win , win . The dog wins with a better future life . Positive and possibly beneficial in a larger scheme of things . Win for you because you can get your life-balance back and next time round use this experience in choosing a dog suited to you .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> If you can, I'd like to see a pedigree of the dog, maybe some could give you insite thru it





LTParis said:


> I would but I honestly don't want to involve the breeder into the discussion. Seems I am the ire of most people on this thread. The pedigree of the dog is directly attributable to him.


Sorry if this was already stated. I didn't read the thread!

You are in NJ, correct? Send the pedigree to Cliff in a PM. Get his input. You don't need to post it publicly. Also, see how far he is from you. Maybe he can come meet the dog and give you better insight into what you need to do with him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm always the first to ask for a pedigree . In this case I don't think it is as much of a question of what to do with this dog as it is one of what needs to be done for any dog. I think it has much to do with demands on the OPs family, and two jobs and just plain lack of time.
Young dogs like young children are forefront and centre priority to get them off to a good start " It's is a massive challenge while also being a dad to two kids, and IT Manager, a DJ, and trying to deal with the day to days of everything"

Cliff , that is a good idea, may be able to place the dog?


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I read this thread again this morning and I thought it would be best if I took my own dog out for a walk and just about 12 weeks I got her up close to 40 minutes she found a pinecone this morning and started barking at it and by the end of the training session she was carrying the pinecone around in her mouth . It occurred to me while I was walking when I got my first German Shepherd in 1987 and then another one and then had a puppy that I kept from one of Veronika'a litters that there was no Internet and the only way that I could correspond was through the breeder through education . This is both fortunate and unfortunate all the same time !


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

carmspack said:


> sounds like the OP is hanging by his/her fingertips .
> I have no idea what a pedigree analysis from the breeder or anyone else would benefit.
> They have the dog . They , like you, have to deal with the dog that they have , the situation, the compatibility of the match (or not) , time available . Perhaps the OP is not in a position to commit to any pup or dog at this moment and would be better positioned to take one on in a few years .
> Obviously they are trying , getting up with that frequency and loosing precious sleep. That has got to take its toll on other daily demands, family, work, dwindling social life.
> ...


My dogs are very happy in their home with us and I am very happy with them, and nobody's going back to the breeder, if the " you" is me. If the "you" is the OP, well, it's up to him/ her whether this kind of dog is suited to their home, in the end. I don't really mind my dogs being my social life, or making sacrifices for them  Let the OP decide whether the sacrifice is worth it as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"you" is obviously the OP , clear especially since I lifted part of his post from page one which states he is the dad to two young children, holds a full time job as IT , and is a DJ -- two kids , two jobs.

not in any thread did anyone suggest that you, glowingtoadfly, need or should return them to the breeder . The suggestions to you were to communicate with the breeder to get them on board in ensuring success with the dogs , and for you to review your training also to ensure success with the dogs.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I was a little confused because you quoted my post so I didn't know if you were referring to me


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I quoted your post because the advice was bad !
The man is barely hanging on as it is . There are things we all sacrifice , but being a martyr isn't good . Dogs sense the genuine feelings you have. This has to be a rewarding experience that enhances not only the dogs existence but also that of the person who has and cares for the dog.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I do agree that both partners in a dog/ human relationship have to be happy, but as someone who was not always happy with a much improved dog, who toughed it out and ended up with a very deep bond, I felt the need to encourage the frustrated OP.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

OP, many people find themselves in the same situation - they remember growing up with GSDs, and cant wait to get their own when they are settle and have a home. Once the new puppy arrives, the demands of raising a dog from a working breed is quite overwhelming. 

When people say they thought they'd be ready for a GSD pup because they grew up with dogs, that is like me saying that I grew up in an area of cold, snowy winters, so after living in more temperate, coastal areas, moving to Northern BC is not a big deal - I like winter!

Yeah, I liked it as a kid - have great memories of playing in the snow, making snow caves, sledding, going skiing. 

As an adult, winter also means: dealing with cars that won't start, paying big bucks for winter tires, dealing with clearing the driveway from ridiculous amounts of snow, frozen pipes, splitting, stacking and carrying firewood, and white-knuckle commutes on icy roads with blinding, blowing snow. 

Somehow, the winters now-a-days don't live up to my childhood memories. 

The point is, that the realities of various situations can be a far-cry from our childhood experiences and point-of-view.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

we don't know who brought the dog into the household and who volunteered to take the brunt of the responsibility.

other family members might be putting pressure on , making the situation all too clear , may not even want a dog , or are also limited in time and interest or ability to pick up the slack.

there may be friction . there may be resentment that what teeny time there is , the dog gets, while you have kids or a frazzled partner also asking for some of that time.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

carmspack said:


> we don't know who brought the dog into the household and who volunteered to take the brunt of the responsibility.


Actually, in another post of his he said his wife bought him the dog as a birthday gift. Not sure who was to take responsibility though if the guy works two jobs but obviously his wife would have been aware of that.





LTParis said:


> My wife surprised me with a GSD for my birthday, a great pup from the Czech Republic we've named Nexus.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I wasn't aware of that .
See if someone approached me with those terms I ask for that person to be involved , before the pup leaves my place "if" .

One of those it seemed like a good idea at the time. ?


----------

